# Pen turning starter set



## HawK (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been looking to get into the world of penturning as a hobby, and I came across this set http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CML4SE-B.html and was hoping someone on here could tell me if that looks like a good kit. I'm not too worried about the lathe as I have seen reviews on it. If I were to get this, what else would I need? I have a lot of sandpaper lying around, so I don't need that. 

Also, if this is the wrong section, sorry.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 22, 2010)

In MY opinion(take it or leave it).  I would say you are wasting around $200 for what you are getting that you will actually be happy with beyond the first few times(maybe sooner) that you use it.  I sayyou  need to do a lot more research(here on the site is the best I could reccommend), and buy something that is more than a toy of a lathe.  Again, this is MY opinion, others will most likely vary.

Landon


----------



## aggromere (Dec 22, 2010)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/Getting_started_in_penturning.pdf

This is a link to a library article for people starting up in pen turning.   It's a good starting reference point if you are thinking about turning pens for a hobby.

Most will tell you that the initial set up is just the tip of the iceberg and I agree.

I don't know anything about the lathe in the PSI package. You might want to read through the above referenced article and start making a list of what you think you will need.  You then might want to post something again.

For example do you own a drill press?  If not do you plan on getting one or do you plan on drilling your blanks on the lathe.

When I first started I bought a set of small turning tools like those in the package you reference and quickly replaced them with full size tools.  

Just my rattled thoughts on the subject.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi John,
And Welcome!
I started on the same basic kit and lathe and had a lot of fun getting going.
It is not a bad price for what you get.
And look at it this way, it's not a ton of money, and if you by chance don't find yourself completely hooked on pens and whatever else you can turn on it..
you're not out a fortune.
Is there better? sure, but it all comes at a price.
I'd do lot's of things different, but wouldn't we all, since hindsight is 20/20?
About all it lacks is maybe some CA glue and a pen press, but in the beginning
you'll never miss CA finishing, and a pen press can be as simple as a squeeze clamp.

I hope you have fun if you get it, I know I sure have enjoyed about 5 years of pens since I started!

post up often, and if you get the setup..remember we love pictures.

I'm sure you'll get lots of help here, but that's my 2 cents.
Again, Welcome!

John


----------



## monophoto (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's my opinion - for what its worth.

A kit is a great way to get started - buying a kit saves you from having to make a bunch of individual decisions.  But the thing about decisions is that you win some and lose some - you are almost certainly going to regret some of the decisons you make individually when you are getting started and not totally sure about what you really need.  The question is whether you will have more regrets with a kit than you would if you bought individual components.

Specifically - 
1.  The lathe is a great minilathe - but it may be limiting if your interests expand beyond small projects.  1/4 HP is a bit underpowered for high-inertia projects like bowls.
2.  Carbon steel turning tools are fine to learn with.  And one of the things you definitely need to learn is how to sharpen them.  The good news is that because they are carbon steel, you will have lots of practice!  You may later wish you had high speed steel tools that hold an edge longer.
3.  The pen kits are probably PSI's "funline" version of the classic slimline - functionally the same as slimline pens, but the materials are cheaper.  And pencils - they aren't that popular.
4.  The blanks are probably rosewood.  The good news is that's a great material to learn turning with - but the other side of the coin is that rosewood is pretty boring.
5.  The lathe has only one tool rest.  Mine came in a kit with two, one long and one short.  To be honest, I rarely use the shorter rest, but I'm sure that I would miss it if I didn't have it.
6.  Some will say that the MT1 taper is limiting.  In my opinion, as long as you are focusing on smaller projects, you can probably do anything you want with the accessories that you can find in MT1.  But it is true that MT2 offers a wider selection of accessories.
7.  The dvd is a nice thing to have - but it's free when you place an order with PSI, and you can get much of the same information in various free YouTube videos found in the IAP library.

On the other hand, the kit has some attractive features - 
1.  An extra lathe belt.  You may never need it, but if you do, it will be great to have.
2.  The lathe has a handwheel on the headstock.  Not all low-end minilathes have handwheels.
3.  The barrel trimmer is a great tool to have.   However, it will be limited to use with kits that use 7mm barrels - slims, etc.  You will need to buy something else if you later expand to other kits.
4.  Some of the other elements of the kit do have value - the Shellawax and epoxy for example.

Before committing  to a purchase, you might want to look at the ShopFox 1704  kit offered by Stebor.  Similar basic scope, but without the barrel trimmer, Shellawax, epoxy, pencil kits and spare belt.  But the price is about $100 less.

I opted for the Stebor kit about six months ago.  I've spent a lot more than I paid for the kit for other goodies since, and my interests have expanded beyond pens to include bottle stoppers, tea lights, and small bowls and cups.  I'm having fun with it and I don't regret buying the kit.  But it I had known then what I know now, I might have opted to go with a specific selection of products rather than a kit.


----------



## HawK (Dec 22, 2010)

I figured I could just buy pre drilled pen blanks so that I don't have to get a drill press or anything like that. I'm only 16, and again, this is just a hobby, so I'm not trying to get too into it. But based on waht Johnnycnc said, I may just go with this set and see what happens after that. Oh, and I do plan on getting a pen press, I just forgot to mention that.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 22, 2010)

I started with a starter kit from PSI 2 years ago. still at it with the lathe (non VS), I have expanded the tools for turn. I still use the pen press. The original belt went almost the 2 years. I am perfectly happy with the purchase


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawk, I'm a couple months into this hobby and I can tell you it's a money pit. I'm glad that I started and believe I will continue to happily throw money at it.

I did a lot of reading and spoke with some people on this forum. I decided to buy a lathe that I would be happy with a year later. I bought a Delta 46-460. I can see now that I'll need everything it will do and probably want more later.

You are going to want at least HSS tools soon, and a good means of sharpening those tools. If you don't have a drill press, you will want one. 

It just starts there.

Just read the forum and think it through.

Darryl


----------



## HawK (Dec 22, 2010)

I may have to save up and get the ShopFox W1704 and http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK073SPECX.html that. Does that look like a good set?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 22, 2010)

before you have any dealings with "steebar" please do your homework. if you check the classifieds right here on this forum there is a great starter set currently listed.


----------



## HawK (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually, I may just get the basic starter set in the first link I posted, then get some HSS chisels and see if I can find a good pen press for under $40, if one exists.


----------



## Woodworker1977 (Dec 22, 2010)

I went from a shopsmith to the PSI Turncrafer Commander 10"VS and have been very satisfied.  System has 3/4 hp drive motor.  I tried a JET mini and changing the belts to change speed got old very fast.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought the starter set sans the lathe.  My lathe is an old Delta-Rockwell that came out of a school shop.  filthy and bad bearings, belt worn out, tool rest a mess and out of adjustment.  I am changing out the motor to VS drive and 1 hp.  The PSI "pen turning tool set" is tossed in the corner somewhere.  I use full size tools and a woodchuck bowl pro from Ken.  It is a never ending money pit.  I would not give up one second of the frustration I have enjoyed at the lathe.
All this to say, chose your lathe carefully, chose the tools you need/want, the pen kits you wish to use, the blanks you want, etc.  Price out what ever you must have to get started and then piece the rest together as the money comes available.  Someone here says often, the pain of using a poor tool far outlast the pleasure of the money saved.  This advise is worth exactly what it cost you to get it, nothing.  You pay your money and make your choice.  Me, I'm a cheap skate.
Charles


----------



## HawK (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a very noobish question to ask, what is the difference between Multi-speed and Variable-speed?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 22, 2010)

Multi speed is where different groves on the pulleys are used to select the speed whereas VS uses an electronic, usually, box to continuously vary the frequency on ac motors or power to dc motors to change the speed.
Charles


----------



## Soup (Dec 22, 2010)

Multi speed= changing belt position to change speeds, only 4-5 speeds available due to pulleys

variable speed has ability to speed up and down with a control knob without changing belts, think dimmer switch on a light fixture.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 23, 2010)

Besides reading the article listed above, you should watch some you tube videos.  Check out Craig's List for used turning tools.  There are often good HSS tools being sold for not a lot of money or check garage sales and flea markets.  The kit may be a good way to start, then you can always find a small drill press on Craig's list and you can always cut blanks with a hand miter saw.  
Have fun and welcome to the addictive world of pen and wood turning.  It is great and there is constant learning going on all the time.
Read everything in the library and ask all the questions that you can think of when you are creating and making pens.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72664


----------

